# Twilight Haters



## Rainbow-Serpent (Nov 27, 2009)

Anyone else out there hate twilight and is sick of hearing about it constantly?? 
I'm making a group!!


----------



## SyKeD (Nov 27, 2009)

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

So so so so so sick of it... It's Terrible.


----------



## ashisnothereman (Nov 27, 2009)

ive never watched it and i hate it.


----------



## webcol (Nov 27, 2009)

I hate it more then hitler!
Vampires that sparkle in the sunlight??? *** - makes me so angry!!!!
I dont mind the idea of vampires and romance - i own season 1 of true blood..
But twilight is crap!


----------



## trickedoutz31 (Nov 27, 2009)

count meand all my herps in


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Nov 27, 2009)

Yeah, screw the GLAMpires.


----------



## gavinator (Nov 27, 2009)

twilight is nothing but (**&^&^%$ %$#[email protected] $% ^%*( &^% ^%@#% ^%^%@%$##& ^%$#%$#&$%


----------



## stretch101 (Nov 27, 2009)

haha twilight sucks but i really love true blood!! i am goin to buy the books and the box set for myself for chrissy i think


----------



## cosmicwolf4 (Nov 27, 2009)

gavinator said:


> twilight is nothing but (**&^&^%$ %$#[email protected] $% ^%*( &^% ^%@#% ^%^%@%$##& ^%$#%$#&$%


 
:lol::lol: Couldn't have said it better myself :lol::lol:


----------



## Mrs I (Nov 27, 2009)

Season 2 of True Blood is good too !!

Go Bill and Erik much more likeable Vampires !!

Hmmmm Glamour Me !!


----------



## TahneeMaree (Nov 27, 2009)

I am torn... I LOVED the books, the movies are so so, but I am SOOO SICK of the people raving about it!! Seriously people, it's a stooory, fake, make believe... >_> they're making other peole hate it with their weirdo raving!


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Nov 27, 2009)

Edward can't read Bella's mind because theres nothing in it...


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Nov 27, 2009)

And to all the teenage girls out there, Edward Cullen isn't going to jump out of the book and marry you, so stop squealing over him for gods sakes!!


----------



## TahneeMaree (Nov 27, 2009)

Have you read the books RS? How many of you have read the books? Not having a go, just wondering who generally dislikes it and who just hates the fad...


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Nov 27, 2009)

Just to be fair in my comments, I read all the books and watched the movie. And I hate it with a passion. The screaming girls and big fad is another thing I hate. But I am being honest with my comments.


----------



## notechistiger (Nov 27, 2009)

I agree with you Tahnee. The books were quite good. The movie is what made it suck.


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Nov 27, 2009)

The movie was awful, (as with the rest of the series in my own personal opinion), but seriously, that was just in general a seriously bad movie.


----------



## wiz-fiz (Nov 27, 2009)

TahneeMaree said:


> I am torn... I LOVED the books, the movies are so so, but I am SOOO SICK of the people raving about it!! Seriously people, it's a stooory, fake, make believe... >_> they're making other peole hate it with their weirdo raving!


 

thats the position i'm in. when i read the book, i liked it, i saw the movies, it was alright, every1 started talking about it 24/7 and now i'm idsappointed new moon saga thingy came out.


Will


----------



## webcol (Nov 27, 2009)

TahneeMaree said:


> Have you read the books RS? How many of you have read the books? Not having a go, just wondering who generally dislikes it and who just hates the fad...



Both, fad is annoying.
But there is a few things that just annoy me about it - Diamond skin, Being in sunlight etc


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 27, 2009)

....and I suppose you people don't eat chicken either? :lol: Weirdos!!


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Nov 27, 2009)

webcol said:


> Both, fad is annoying.
> But there is a few things that just annoy me about it - Diamond skin, Being in sunlight etc


 Don't forget Robert Pattinson.


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Nov 27, 2009)

moosenoose said:


> ....and I suppose you people don't eat chicken either? :lol: Weirdos!!


We're not weirdos, we're haters


----------



## TahneeMaree (Nov 27, 2009)

I hear people bagging the poor author for her "bad writting" but, these were her first books ever... and many "mistakes" should have been picked up by the editor/s... all in all I thought they were great books, I have also read her other book "The Host" found that amazing too... the movies are dissapointing and as said before, the squeelie girls ruin it for everyone, they've turned it into a crush fest over cute guys and totally forgotten the story


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Nov 27, 2009)

Yeah I have nothing against Stephenie Meyer, I started her book 'The Host', seems pretty good so far. I just hate the Twilight Saga.


----------



## TahneeMaree (Nov 27, 2009)

then why not leave it alone? you're being no better than the ravers by starting a hate thread...


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 27, 2009)

TahneeMaree said:


> I hear people bagging the poor author for her "bad writting" but, these were her first books ever... and many "mistakes" should have been picked up by the edditor/s...



I don't think too many people care quite frankly. It's the next biggest film series outside of the Harry Potter ones and seems to be pleasing the vast majority out there - not the kooky few :lol: I think the author has done very well for herself and is on track to make SQUILLIONS! It's simply tall poppy syndrome  Sooky-la-la's! :lol:

Go and rent yourself a really desperate flick and get Dusk til Dawn, or even crappier one with "Interview With a Vampire" 



Rainbow-Serpent said:


> I just hate the Twilight Saga.



Clearly too much kissing and romance for someone your age :lol: hehe ....oh and hairy werewolves! :lol:


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Nov 27, 2009)

I made this thread so the haters of Twilight can I have a bit of a rant about how awful it is. 
A good author doesn't mind one of their series being criticized.


----------



## WombleHerp (Nov 27, 2009)

I have to say, sorry but I am a fan  although I'm not an obbsessed druel-y girl over the guys type thing, I found the romance in the story to be somewhat beautiful, but thats only because I am a romantic at heart myself haha.. 
The new moon was some-what dissapointing with the whole do i love you? no i love him.. no wait its the wolf i love, nooo its the vampire etc. etc... But her need to see Edward was such a reminder of how much we ourselves love our other, I would see myself risking my life to see Sam at any costs if that were the case! 

however druely girls must be shot. Haha

thats my opinion


----------



## TahneeMaree (Nov 27, 2009)

moosenoose said:


> I don't think too many people care quite frankly. It's the next biggest film series outside of the Harry Potter ones and seems to be pleasing the vast majority out there - not the kooky few :lol: I think the author has done very well for herself and is on track to make SQUILLIONS! It's simply tall poppy syndrome  Sooky-la-la's! :lol:
> 
> Go and rent yourself a really desperate flick and get Dusk til Dawn, or even crappier one with "Interview With a Vampire"
> /QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 27, 2009)

TahneeMaree said:


> moosenoose said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think too many people care quite frankly. It's the next biggest film series outside of the Harry Potter ones and seems to be pleasing the vast majority out there - not the kooky few :lol: I think the author has done very well for herself and is on track to make SQUILLIONS! It's simply tall poppy syndrome  Sooky-la-la's! :lol:
> ...


----------



## lizardboyyy (Nov 27, 2009)

it is a bunch of utter b*****t


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 27, 2009)

lizardboyyy said:


> it is a bunch of utter b*****t




A bunch of utter brilliant?? Wow, you must really love these films


----------



## lizardboyyy (Nov 27, 2009)

moosenoose said:


> A bunch of utter brilliant?? Wow, you must really love these films


you know what it means and no i dont like them


----------



## naledge (Nov 27, 2009)

I read the books, not that bad. The movies are pretty good too. Like Harry Potter. I like fantasy and magic.


----------



## diamondgal79 (Nov 28, 2009)

TWILIGHT- the story of a young girl fighting for her right to practise beastiality and necrophilla.

Honestly but i enjoyed the books not keen on the movie.


----------



## pyrodarknessanny (Nov 28, 2009)

twilight you mean twat light!
nothing irks me more than when a ferfictly good concept is RUINED by some idiot with no idea comes along and makes it main stream, please vampires are pupular becoues there CULT status, the suposed to be dark and menacing, not sparkly school girl chrush metrial, 

the romance of the vampire is the dark evil predotory essence, not all this glittery ****** 

i you want real classic vampires go read anne rice or bram stoker, 
to stephany myer i say "BURN THE WITCH!"


----------



## jamesf55 (Nov 28, 2009)

I just hate fads and being like other people, so I don't like them. I watched the movie, was ok, but hey, I will watch most stuff


----------



## Minka (Nov 28, 2009)

Taylor Lautner is half naked almost the entire movie in New Moon. Whats not to like?


----------



## naledge (Nov 28, 2009)

I don't understand how people don't like it just because it's main stream, like 90% of people I've talked to hate Twilight and haven't even read it, they just hate it because so many people like it.

Like, seriously people get over yourselves, don't try to be different, if you try to be different then you're just like everybody else.

Be yourself, like what you like. Don't like things just because they're different, don't hate things just because they're popular.

That's just pathetic.


----------



## billiemay (Nov 28, 2009)

I liked the books. The last movie was crap because it was like "oh you're hurt, let me take my shirt off." "Take a close up of my face to show how heartbroken I am" and not much else. It would be annoying being at school with everyone going psycho over it but i don't think it's a bad story, just a bit romantic for some.

I think it's cool that she writes about good vampires. It's kind of like not everything that seems dark and terrible necessarily is. I think it's one of the best things about the books.


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 28, 2009)

naledge said:


> I don't understand how people don't like it just because it's main stream, like 90% of people I've talked to hate Twilight and haven't even read it, they just hate it because so many people like it.
> 
> Like, seriously people get over yourselves, don't try to be different, if you try to be different then you're just like everybody else.
> 
> ...




+1 and spot on!

One thing I dislike is people saying the movie destroyed the book. If it wasn't for movies I'd never have known a book existed :lol: Why spend weeks or days wasting your life fumbling through a book when you can get it over and done with in 2hrs  If you don't read the book it doesn't destroy the film! .......8)


----------



## diamondgal79 (Nov 28, 2009)

i really did like the books but yeah i can see how people would be driven nuts by the hype.
Bunch of teeny boppers screaming "we love edward' i mean its gonna make it harder for teenage boys to get a date if the girls are all comparing them to Edward.
I like my men with a pulse thanks


----------



## TahneeMaree (Nov 28, 2009)

lol very true! sometimes I wish I hadn't read te books so I could enjoy the movies... but then I remember how much I enjoyed the books, only reason the movies SEEM bad after the books is because youi know what is going to happen and you go into the movie with expectations


----------



## pyrodarknessanny (Nov 28, 2009)

moosenoose said:


> Go and rent yourself a really desperate flick and get Dusk til Dawn, or even crappier one with "Interview With a Vampire"



dusk till dawn was awesome! interview with a vampire is a CLASSIC!, 
van hellsing story line CRAP as an action movie AWESOME 

if you want to see a dreadfull vamp movie (besides twatlight that is) go rent out willard! 
or even better nosfreatu . now thous are crap movies, 

dracula 2000 kinda suck thou (no pun intended) 

and any one whos into anime i recomend trinity blood and hellsing (OVA) 
stay away form vampire princes meoykie (spelling?) its like salor moon meets hellsing


----------



## jamesf55 (Nov 28, 2009)

diamondgal79 said:


> i really did like the books but yeah i can see how people would be driven nuts by the hype.
> Bunch of teeny boppers screaming "we love edward' i mean its gonna make it harder for teenage boys to get a date if the girls are all comparing them to Edward.
> I like my men with a pulse thanks


 
if girls like Edward, then that ,means, any socially inept albino creepy guy is in luck :lol:


----------



## diamondgal79 (Nov 28, 2009)

woo hoo the EMO kids will be in!!!


----------



## BlindSnake (Nov 28, 2009)

I don't care about the book or the movie. But I'll bet that this is what primary schools all over the country will be like until the next thing comes along...
The Ungroundable - 1214 - Watch - South Park - X Episodes
Enjoy.


----------



## ivonavich (Nov 28, 2009)

moosenoose said:


> Go and rent yourself a really desperate flick and get Dusk til Dawn, or even crappier one with "Interview With a Vampire"


 
those are my 2 fave Vampire Flicks!!!! the Blade Trilogy kick ****!!!! Also got a soft spot for Lost Boys.... Actually enjoyed the Francis Ford Coppola version of Dracula as well.....

But Twilight? I found to be GAYEST VAMPIRE MOVIE I HAVE EVER SEEN!!!!!!!!! :evil:


----------



## ravan (Nov 28, 2009)

ivonavich said:


> those are my 2 fave Vampire Flicks!!!! the Blade Trilogy kick ****!!!! Also got a soft spot for Lost Boys.... Actually enjoyed the Francis Ford Coppola version of Dracula as well.....



The lost boys is fantastic! 

i read the book, and quite liked it... 
the movie, however, i thought was utter crap, mainly due to the fact that kristen stewart has the same facial expression for pretty much the entire movie. 
But i cant get down with edward... he's too much of a pussy lol. 
i like my vampires bad ***!


----------



## notechistiger (Nov 28, 2009)

I wonder what people would say if the movie had been directed by someone else (and, of course, better actors chosen) ;D


----------



## jamesf55 (Nov 28, 2009)

did anyone notice that edward cullen is in harry potter to? he is Sedrick diggery. I don't like harry potter much either. just can't stand them, harry is such a do-gooder, and his always saying irratating things like, "HES BUCK, VOLDAMORTS BUCK" and all that other crap.


----------



## naledge (Nov 28, 2009)

notechistiger said:


> I wonder what people would say if the movie had been directed by someone else (and, of course, better actors chosen) ;D



Yeah I don't like the actors, the vampires in Twilight are meant to be perfect and beautiful. Edward looks like Frankenstein's monster or something and the blonde vampire looks like Dolly Parton.

Plus I hate the blue tinge that's over everything in the movies. 

On saying that though, I still really like them. Might just be because I very rarely dislike a movie. 10,000BC's the only movie I've ever hated.


----------



## ravan (Nov 28, 2009)

jamesf55 said:


> did anyone notice that edward cullen is in harry potter to? he is Sedrick diggery. I don't like harry potter much either.




cedric


----------



## hallie (Nov 28, 2009)

ivonavich said:


> those are my 2 fave Vampire Flicks!!!! the Blade Trilogy kick ****!!!! Also got a soft spot for Lost Boys.... Actually enjoyed the Francis Ford Coppola version of Dracula as well.....
> 
> But Twilight? I found to be GAYEST VAMPIRE MOVIE I HAVE EVER SEEN!!!!!!!!! :evil:



Salems lot is a great vampire story too..

The remake shot in Melb isnt bad either...


----------



## jamesf55 (Nov 28, 2009)

ravan said:


> cedric


 
yer yer, you say tomato, I say tomato :lol: plus no matter how its spelt its a stupid name.


----------



## stretch101 (Nov 28, 2009)

ravan said:


> The lost boys is fantastic!
> 
> i read the book, and quite liked it...
> the movie, however, i thought was utter crap, mainly due to the fact that kristen stewart has the same facial expression for pretty much the entire movie.
> ...


 
haha i found that as well she was so dull!! :shock:
i read the whole series and thought it was ok, nothing on anne rice but still pretty good... the movies ( like a lot of others have said) dragged on and on....i like reading as you can create your own picture of what is goin on...
lost boys, blade trilogys i loved too.... (interview with a vampire i enjoyed also) queen of the dammned however... kill me now!!


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Nov 28, 2009)

Out of all these types of tv shows i liked Buffy the vampire Slayer the best...
Original and the best imo.
Did anyone get into the Night Stalker series with Karl Kolchack, i loved that when i was a kid.


----------



## ravan (Nov 28, 2009)

ssssnakeman said:


> Did anyone get into the Night Stalker series with Karl Kolchack, i loved that when i was a kid.



*googles*


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Nov 28, 2009)

I like the new zombie series on sbs to"dead set" i think its called
If your googling night stalker, i was talking about the one from the 70s, not the 2005 remake...blah


----------



## morgs202 (Nov 28, 2009)

I know I've posted this pic once before, but seriously...


----------



## Mr_Fang (Nov 28, 2009)

Twilight is not that bad to be truthful i just hate the fad but the one thing i don't get theres 4 books but the producing company has planned 5 movies isn't that weird aye?


----------



## Lozza (Nov 28, 2009)

Mr_Fang said:


> Twilight is not that bad to be truthful i just hate the fad but the one thing i don't get theres 4 books but the producing company has planned 5 movies isn't that weird aye?



same as Harry Potter - the last book being made into 2 movies so they can fit more of the story in.

I loved the books, the films weren't too bad for some light entertainment, although I think Kristen Stewart is a crap actor. I get really annoyed at all the squealing teenagers though - I wasnt the only one either lol. All through New Moon they'd squeal when Taylor Lautner would take his shirt off etc and someone would tell them to shut up and watch the movie lol


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Nov 28, 2009)




----------



## ChrisZhang (Nov 28, 2009)

"OH MY GOD TWILIGHT! OH MY GOD EDWARD, JAMES!!!!!"

thats all I hear when i walk through the girls corridor, i havnt read or watched any of them..


----------



## mouse_has_faith (Nov 28, 2009)

Never read the books, seen the first movie though. I actually thought the movie was ok, but not enough to warrant the massive hype... thought it would've been much cooler though if when he went in the sun he turned into a huge demon or monster of some kind.



> Edward can't read Bella's mind because theres nothing in it...



:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 28, 2009)

I hope you all get Twilight action figurines under the Christmas tree this year!!! :lol:


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Nov 28, 2009)

moosenoose said:


> I hope you all get Twilight action figurines under the Christmas tree this year!!! :lol:


 Looks like someone is awfully bored... :lol: I hope you get anti-twilight posters under your tree..


----------



## jessieJEALOUSY (Nov 28, 2009)

i read the books, i enjoyed the whole concept behind it. but i just didnt like the way stephanie myer had written it.
its not something i think the editors would have picked up, its just the style she writes in.
the whole massive massive mood swings the characters had, the made me pull my hair out >_<


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Nov 28, 2009)

Minka said:


> Taylor Lautner is half naked almost the entire movie in New Moon. Whats not to like?


 The screaming girls, the fad, the hype, the stupidity, the actors, the books, the movie, the list could go on really...:|


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 28, 2009)

Rainbow-Serpent said:


> Looks like someone is awfully bored... :lol:



Someone has to stand up for dorky Edward and his wierd wayward girlfriend :lol:

(plus there isn't anything that interesting on the site to post back on atm :lol


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Nov 28, 2009)

moosenoose said:


> Someone has to stand up for dorky Edward and his wierd wayward girlfriend :lol:
> 
> (plus there isn't anything that interesting on the site to post back on atm :lol


 Bahaha,:lol:


----------



## redbellybite (Nov 28, 2009)

Well you all realise, even though this is suppose to be about the HATERS of twilight....
YOU HAVE CREATED 5 PAGES OF ADVERTISING FOR IT ....its like that Kyle Sandwichhand moron .....


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Nov 28, 2009)

I know of a better looking Edward, though he isn't a vampire.


----------



## jessb (Nov 28, 2009)

LOL R-S surely you are perpetuating the Twilight hysteria by creating a group about it? I think there is probably more material online by people who hate Twilight than people who love it!!!

I've read the books and seen the first movie - they are a good read, fun and fairly well written (could benefit from some editing) but hardly worth the intense feelings - love OR hate - that surround them.


----------



## miley_take (Nov 28, 2009)

jessieJEALOUSY said:


> i read the books, i enjoyed the whole concept behind it. but i just didnt like the way stephanie myer had written it.
> its not something i think the editors would have picked up, its just the style she writes in.
> the whole massive massive mood swings the characters had, the made me pull my hair out >_<



AGREED! Specially Bella's mood swings and manipulation of Edward!! It's like grow up girl!!!  
I really like the books, the concept was good and it was something to "escape reality" for a little bit :lol: the movies aren't bad for those who haven't read the books. But then again, I think that's going to happen to everyone who has read them. Movies can't get that much detail etc etc... I think the only time I have preferred a movie over a book is the LOTR series


----------



## craig.a.c (Nov 28, 2009)

Is everyone forgetting 30 Days of Night? It has to be the second best Vampire movie made, first being Lost Boys.


----------



## Sel (Nov 28, 2009)

moosenoose said:


> +1 and spot on!
> 
> One thing I dislike is people saying the movie destroyed the book. If it wasn't for movies I'd never have known a book existed :lol: Why spend weeks or days wasting your life fumbling through a book when you can get it over and done with in 2hrs  If you don't read the book it doesn't destroy the film! .......8)



So true! lol

Ill add my part here...even though i didnt read all this thread yet..

I had no interest in seeing or reading twilight when it came out, i kind of boycotted it because everyone was raving about it..so i thought id be different and NOT watch it.. well, months later when it had calmed down i went and rented it to watch...why not??? I think id actually paid attention to one of my magazine covers at work and thought mmm Robert Pattinson is kinda hot...and i gave in and watched it! and i loved the movie..read the book not long after and am glad i watched the movie first,,

If you have a problem with it, dont watch it, dont pay attention to it all...its not hard, i done it for months..


----------



## ravan (Nov 28, 2009)

i havent read the 2nd book yet, so will probably go see the movie first, then read the book


----------



## Sel (Nov 28, 2009)

ravan said:


> i havent read the 2nd book yet, so will probably go see the movie first, then read the book



Thats my plan too..im in no hurry to see it though, i dont want to be in a cinema with screaming girls..uggh


----------



## azn4114 (Nov 28, 2009)

havent seen any of them but agree they are crap,and all the girls like this main character,take another look at him girls,seriously...no one liked him in harry potter now he is this big thing now that he sucks .......???um we will say blood


----------



## Snowman (Nov 28, 2009)

I read them all and they suck.............. Anne Rice is the queen of vampire novels in my opinion....Twilight is for those who have a limited vocabulary and struggle to read books without pictures...


----------



## Sel (Nov 28, 2009)

Its funny how people say they "Read them all" and they hated them...if they were so bad, you would have stopped reading after Twilight..why read 3 more??? :roll:


----------



## Adzo (Nov 28, 2009)

Saw this the other day. Too funny.
Also, this.


----------



## stuartandconnie (Nov 28, 2009)

ashisnothereman said:


> ive never watched it and i hate it.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> LOL SAME


----------



## Mayhem (Nov 28, 2009)

add me to the list... that is all


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Nov 28, 2009)

Because I've often found with series (such as the Spiderwick Chronicles), that some books are awful, and some are a captivating read. So I read the first book and didn't like it, but before I criticized the entire series, I thought it was only fair to read the entire series.


----------



## Tinky (Nov 28, 2009)

I read quite a bit of fantasy and Horror.

The only time a movie has been better than a book is the Lord of the Rings.

First Harry Potter movies were ok, but the last couple have been so dark and could not cram all the relevent plot lines into 90min of film.

Lost boys - did not realsie that it was a book, but the movie rocked. Have not seen the sequel.

Interview with a Vampire - Books OK not great, (get some Robbin Hobb is you want great fantasy). Movie crashed as soon as they picked Tom

*Underworld - Now we are talking HOT vampire.*


----------



## naledge (Nov 28, 2009)

I'm not a fan of the way the author of Twilight writes, it's very, very amateur. But I liked the story as much as I liked every other book I've read this year; The Power of One, Harry Potter, The Crucible and Henrik Ibsen's: A Doll's House. And it was a hell of a lot better than Atonement, that was just garbage xD


----------



## pyrodarknessanny (Nov 28, 2009)

twilight "i cant beleave its not FANFICTION!" 

also plot spoiler "snape kills edward" 

one more for ed "maybe hes born with it, maybe its maybelline"


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Nov 28, 2009)

Tinky said:


> I read quite a bit of fantasy and Horror.
> 
> Interview with a Vampire - Books OK not great, (get some Robbin Hobb is you want great fantasy). Movie crashed as soon as they picked Tom
> 
> *Underworld - Now we are talking HOT vampire.*


 
Ever read any stuff by Laurel K Hamilton?


----------



## bundysnake (Nov 28, 2009)

i hate hearing the word twilight!! Sick of hearing everyone crap on about it.


----------



## naledge (Nov 28, 2009)

bundysnake said:


> i hate hearing the word twilight!! Sick of hearing everyone crap on about it.



twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight twilight.


----------



## Tinky (Nov 28, 2009)

GSXR_Boy

Have not read any Laurel K Hamilton - But now that you bought her to my attention, I think Guilty pleasures will be next on my reading list.

Sounds similar to Harry Dresden, but more sinister and sexy.

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Vixen (Nov 28, 2009)

moosenoose said:


> Why spend weeks or days wasting your life fumbling through a book when you can get it over and done with in 2hrs  .



You've got to be kidding? There has never been ONE movie that lives anywhere near up to the book. Books just go into so much more detail, and they allow you to make your own mind up about characters, scenes, etc, whatever. They're just BETTER, fullstop.

I was absolutely horrified when I found out they are planning to make a Dark Tower movie, anyone who's read the books knows that it will absolutely kill it, a movie will do it no justice whatsoever, considering the length and character complexities. Worst of it, it may turn into a fad like Twilight, which would be heartbreaking.


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 28, 2009)

VixenBabe said:


> You've got to be kidding? There has never been ONE movie that lives anywhere near up to the book. Books just go into so much more detail, and they allow you to make your own mind up about characters, scenes, etc, whatever. They're just BETTER, fullstop.



In your opinion  And no, I'm not joking! Couldn't be bothered wasting my valuable time - Bring on the movie I say! :twisted:


----------



## richoman_3 (Nov 28, 2009)

I HATE TWILIGHT !!!! great to hear so many people hate it to, lol


----------



## Vixen (Nov 28, 2009)

moosenoose said:


> In your opinion  And no, I'm not joking! Couldn't be bothered wasting my valuable time - Bring on the movie I say! :twisted:



You're missing out on so much. :lol:

As for the twilight argument, never read the books so I can't say for sure, but the movie was eh. I think my biggest peeve of all is Robert Pattinson, don't any girls like REAL men nowadays? :shock::shock::shock:


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 28, 2009)

VixenBabe said:


> You're missing out on so much. :lol:




Like 350 pages?


----------



## Vixen (Nov 28, 2009)

Oh shush you. :lol:


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 28, 2009)

hehe


There's some good toys for you girls and boys to pop under the tree this Christmas! Whoooohooo! A very stylish Edward!


----------



## ravan (Nov 28, 2009)

god, he looks so much better as an action figure, than he does in person >.>


----------



## mwloco (Nov 28, 2009)

i have to say i agree with TahneeMarie
I thought the books were good and enjoyed the first movie but i hate the who screaming girls thing. it puts me off so much and makes me cringe all the team edward team jacob crap.

Im off to see the second movie 2nite. gotta say i am looking 4ward to a night out with the girls but we will NOT be screaming or nutty or fanatical at all. just enjoying an imaginative story.

plus Taylor Lautner shirtless is hot and any guy would be jealous of his body  he he


----------



## Vixen (Nov 28, 2009)

moosenoose said:


> :d :d :d hehe
> 
> 
> there's some good toys for you girls and boys to pop under the tree this christmas! Whoooohooo! A very stylish edward!



baha


----------



## poguebono (Nov 28, 2009)




----------



## m_beardie (Nov 28, 2009)

TahneeMaree said:


> I am torn... I LOVED the books, the movies are so so, but I am SOOO SICK of the people raving about it!! Seriously people, it's a stooory, fake, make believe... >_> they're making other peole hate it with their weirdo raving!


Yeah i agree but i havnt read the books. i like it but don't love it but its WAY over rated. and the sparking thing is kinda funny it makes him look like a stupid wierdo. and just to clear things up. robert pattinson is NOT good looking.


----------



## Vixen (Nov 28, 2009)

mwloco said:


> plus Taylor Lautner shirtless is hot and any guy would be jealous of his body  he he



Hell NO, he's just as bad as Pattinson. :lol:


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Nov 28, 2009)

Tinky said:


> GSXR_Boy
> 
> Have not read any Laurel K Hamilton - But now that you bought her to my attention, I think Guilty pleasures will be next on my reading list.
> 
> ...


 

No worries i'm sure you will enjoy it! I love horror books ( and have shelves full ) but i love true crime more :evil: bwah ha ha 

You can often find them on eBay but they can go for a fair bit but imo it is a pretty good read. There are a few books in the series and i'm sure you'll get addicted 

I haven't read any of Harry dresden's stuff, i'll keep an eye out for it. Hopefully it is not like Brian lumley's vampire series


----------



## Rox.n.Lix (Nov 28, 2009)

i haven't read this whole thread cos i dont want to waste my time on twighlight.
firstly rob pattinson is weird looking and not hot. pale and pasty with that huge forehead. blurgh.
secondly, bella is a pathetic character who sets a poor example for all the 13 year olds girls that follow this. i know its a fantasy, but do you really want young girls thinking its cool to be treated that way by a man? from what ive heard bella is even more blubbery and useless in the books.


----------



## reptile_mad (Nov 28, 2009)

yer i hate twilight it sux and harry potter rules over it


----------



## Rox.n.Lix (Nov 28, 2009)

Nice one poguebono. Buffy rocks my world.


poguebono said:


>


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 28, 2009)

I don't know what all the fuss is about??? So she's a bit of a necro and loves dogs! Whoop-tee-do! 8)


----------



## Vixen (Nov 28, 2009)

moosenoose said:


> I don't know what all the fuss is about??? So she's a bit of a necro and loves dogs! Whoop-tee-do! 8)



Haha gold


----------



## SouthSydney (Nov 28, 2009)

I've read the books, and watched both the movies, thought they were really good, the only thing I hate about it is the stupid desperate screaming girls... 

When I went to see it, as soon as there was the SLIGHTEST bit of male flesh shown.. You couldnt even hear yourself think! Let alone what they were actually saying.. It really seriously P----d me off! Spend the money to see the movie and have it ruined by stupid desperate girls who've not seen a half naked man before... Dont get me wrong, I'm very appreciative of a handsome male body, but I dont go overboard screaming and fainting at the sight... I know how to contain my excitement over a nice body...

One thing I will say, is I absolutely hate the last book, because how it ended was absolutely pathetic! Thats what people do when they cant think of a good way to end it or they just cant be F----d using their brain... bla bla bla happily ever after... Seriously disappointing... The other 3 books, however, I thoroughly enjoyed!

If you dont want the movie to ruin the book, then wait another 3 yrs until all the movies come out (apparently there is 3 more movies, not 2) and THEN read the books...And you cant possibly be disappointed with either the movies or the books...

I watched Twilight, found out about the books... Then skipped the Twilight book, and went straight onto New moon, etc... Now I've gone back to read Twilight... the book is better than the movie, but I still really enjoyed the movie when I first saw it, because I hadn't read the book to know any better, and reading the book, I have an idea what is to come, yet still get pleasant suprises as there is much more info/detail in the book that was missed in the movie... I saw New moon after I'd read the book, and there is bits in the movie i.e. quotes, that arent in the book... still the book is better, but there are still little suprises if you know where to look for them. But I do enjoy/look forward to seeing what they will do with the movie and how they will incorporate certain aspects of the book into the movie...

Also seeing Twilight before reading the books gives you a good picture in your head about the characters and stuff... Not that I would have chosen Robert Pattinson as Edward (I've seen MUCH MUCH hotter, more appropriate choices/actors than him), but I was pretty happy with most of the other character choices... One thing I hate about New moon, is the new MUCH more obvious contact lenses they gave them... That really irritated me... Also, I wasnt much a fan of the new hairstyles... for a special occasion I can understand, but ALL the time... I prefer the hairstyles in Twilight for everyday wear... 

Not looking forward to the "new" Victoria in Eclipse though... I will say that... There was nothing wrong with Rachel whatever her name was... The other chick that is apparently going to play her is really a poor poor choice...

Haha oh well

My rant over...:lol:


----------



## Snakelove (Nov 28, 2009)

True blood or vampire diaries is better. Better lookin women there too.


----------



## Sel (Nov 28, 2009)

Oh i thought you were one of the screaming girls? lol


----------



## whcasual79 (Nov 28, 2009)

yup defo not a fan of it ... any movie that has a massive hype bout it is usually s h i t ... plus im not into vamps and all that so yea defo a hater

these people should get a lesson on making movies from rob zombie ...


----------



## anntay (Nov 28, 2009)

so not interested in the movie want nothing to do with it. love vampires but not to scary as i a big scady cat LOL


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Nov 28, 2009)

Vamps are supposed to be paler, with fangs, and a cape  looove the cape


----------



## krusty (Nov 28, 2009)

i'm in,i am so sick of all the hype.


----------



## jessieJEALOUSY (Nov 28, 2009)

reptile_mad said:


> yer i hate twilight it sux and harry potter rules over it




+1 
love harry potter ahaha


----------



## poguebono (Nov 29, 2009)

some more...


----------



## ivonavich (Nov 29, 2009)

miley_take said:


> I think the only time I have preferred a movie over a book is the LOTR series


 

That is a joke emz? I read the books as a 14yr old starting with The Hobbit. The books are way cooler - miss so many cool side plots and characters in the movies.... Would've loved to have seen Frodo, Sam, Pippen and Merry take back the Shire on their return or even Tom Bombadil.... Not saying I didn't enjoy the Movie - Just think the books were better.... 

After seeing Half Blood Prince I went and read all the Harry Potter Books again. I like the detail that books seem to give and like the books more now....

I might read the Twilight books to see what they are like but I still think that the first movie was reallly Gay


----------



## LullabyLizard (Nov 29, 2009)

I read the books and I have watched the movies. She can't write, and the actors cant act.


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Nov 29, 2009)

ssssnakeman said:


> Out of all these types of tv shows i liked Buffy the vampire Slayer the best...
> Original and the best imo.
> Did anyone get into the Night Stalker series with Karl Kolchack, i loved that when i was a kid.


 
LOL i cant believe someone else watches that ;P My dad brought it home one day and told me that it was scary when he was young ;P And ive been watching it no matter how lame it seems with the pathetic monsters i reckon its a pretty good show ;P.. TBH i havnt read the book so i cannot put forth any views that wouldnt be biased but i did watch the 1st twilight and hated it... Really disgusting ! Although some bits gave it a glimmer of hope but the rest just brought it back down to Gone with the wind level 

p.s I still think Karl Kolchak went in guns blazing with just a camera


----------



## fritzi2009 (Nov 29, 2009)

i dont mind twilight but i hate the sparkle in the sunlight thing. plus robert pattison isnt even that good looking >_> anyway my sister and i saw new moon yesterday (we are that gay) and when taylor lautner took off his shirt about 29730 teenie boppers literally screamed nd wolf whistled in the theatre. i almost died, of embarassment, on their behalf -_- and they did it like EVERY time. 

i do like true blood better though
i often crave watching it... i have the 1st and 2nd series... probably my favourtie show ever.


----------



## gecko-mad (Nov 29, 2009)

ive seen the movie and its the worst thing ive ever seen! they dont even stick to the history of vampires, vamps cant go out in the sun for one thing.


----------



## Asharee133 (Nov 29, 2009)

Minka said:


> Taylor Lautner is half naked almost the entire movie in New Moon. Whats not to like?


agreed , i loved the books, who cares if he sparkles, its her imagination not ours, and people are forgetting its FICTIONAL!


----------



## Rox.n.Lix (Nov 29, 2009)

ivonavich said:


> That is a joke emz? I read the books as a 14yr old starting with The Hobbit. The books are way cooler - miss so many cool side plots and characters in the movies.... Would've loved to have seen Frodo, Sam, Pippen and Merry take back the Shire on their return or even Tom Bombadil.... Not saying I didn't enjoy the Movie - Just think the books were better....


Yes! Such a cool part. And in the movie Saruman and Wormtongue die! etc etc
I love the movies, have the box set extended edition, but the book!! omg. just amazing. the love stories that get left out of the movies are just beautiful. aragorn and arwen, and eowyn and faramir.
though i have to admit having one movie under your belt before you read the books, certainly helps the confusion with all the character names and remembering who is who. 
anyway, this is a twighlight thread, not LOTR.... sorry....


----------



## Asharee133 (Nov 29, 2009)

some more to add


----------



## chickensnake (Nov 29, 2009)

yup it sucks lol


----------



## jamesthegeek (Nov 29, 2009)

Twilight: The Movie and Books that are teaching kids that necrophelia is A-OK!


----------



## naledge (Nov 29, 2009)

jamesthegeek said:


> Twilight: The Movie and Books that are teaching kids that necrophelia is A-OK!



I didn't need Twilight for that.


----------



## poguebono (Nov 29, 2009)

Asharee133 said:


> some more to add View attachment 109009
> 
> 
> View attachment 109010
> ...


Haha! Love them!! :lol:


----------



## jamesthegeek (Nov 29, 2009)

naledge: You worry me.


----------



## naledge (Nov 29, 2009)

jamesthegeek said:


> naledge: You worry me.



That's what the therapist said... I found it weird that she was calling me by my APS username.


----------



## jamesthegeek (Nov 29, 2009)

naledge: Yeah, that happens a lot, more of a worry when my therapist calls me by my other handle "Hot_4_u_72".... kinda makes me worry someone may know my secrets!


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Nov 29, 2009)

yea +1 on hating on twighlight,its one of the gayest fads going ,sparkly vampires????? they murder and suck human blood whats so loving about that ,that blowwave hairdo vampire who is like in the show really over 100 years old but still has to go to school with the kids?? man that show sucks


----------



## rubysnake (Nov 29, 2009)

ohhh i love Twilight.. i definitely take one of those werewolfs home


----------



## Vixen (Nov 29, 2009)

rubysnake said:


> ohhh i love Twilight.. i definitely take one of those werewolfs home



Give me Lucian from Underworld 3 any day over those BOYS! :lol:


----------



## Wednesday (Nov 29, 2009)

I really love vampires.... at least, the way they used to be.... the whole "vegetarian" vampire thing doesn't sit well with me... I like my vampires to be sadistic killers, elegant yet ruthless... and they most definitely do not sparkle in the sun >.<.... twilight might be a good romance novel... but its a terrible vampire novel


----------



## Sarah24 (Nov 29, 2009)

loved the books. hate the hype about it.
twilight was a crappy movie but new moon wasnt half bad. mainly because of taylor lautner's abs tho


----------



## Kitah (Nov 29, 2009)

Well, I LOVED the books, but HATE the hype, and just got back from seeing new moon. The first movie was crap, and I rekon new moon is just as bad, if not worse! I know I'm not gonna bother seeing the next ones in the cinemas, thats for sure. Horrible acting, heaps of staring into each others eyes, too much clingyness, not much actually happening, too slow and too much missing from the original story... Pass on the movies, but I love the books.


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 29, 2009)

Well I'm going to go against the grain and squeal for Edward when I see the film


----------



## TahneeMaree (Nov 29, 2009)

Lol Moose... free popcorn when people throw it at you...

Do it when the non squealers go, later in the movies season...


----------



## jordo (Nov 29, 2009)

It's really just a movie for gays, girls and all those guys under the thumb... I don't think anyone watches it for the story line


----------



## morgs202 (Nov 29, 2009)

Wednesday said:


> I really love vampires.... at least, the way they used to be.... the whole "vegetarian" vampire thing doesn't sit well with me... I like my vampires to be sadistic killers, elegant yet ruthless... and they most definitely do not sparkle in the sun >.<.... twilight might be a good romance novel... but its a terrible vampire novel


 
There was one awsome vegetarian vampire! His name? COUNT DUCKULA!!!!!


----------



## potato matter (Nov 29, 2009)

lol, thought the movie was pretty good, I have seen it twice, I liked the books, but true blood is way better.

wooooo team Jacob!!!


----------



## potato matter (Nov 29, 2009)

Wednesday said:


> I really love vampires.... at least, the way they used to be.... the whole "vegetarian" vampire thing doesn't sit well with me... I like my vampires to be sadistic killers, elegant yet ruthless... and they most definitely do not sparkle in the sun >.<.... twilight might be a good romance novel... but its a terrible vampire novel


 
Agreed.


----------



## morgs202 (Nov 29, 2009)

Best vampire movies I've ever seen were both anime: Blood, the last vampire, and vampire hunter D


----------



## Khagan (Nov 29, 2009)

vege_head said:


> wooooo team Jacob!!!



Do you realise you sound like an obsessed fangirl right there? :lol:


----------



## potato matter (Nov 29, 2009)

Hehe...oh c'mon hes cute!!!


----------



## Brown_Hair (Nov 29, 2009)

LOL at the haters, especially Jordos accurate comment above! If you want a vampire movie you cannot go past THE LOST BOYS! That is a classic! Interview with a vampire isnt bad either, but twilight LOL please!


----------



## naledge (Nov 29, 2009)

It's funny, the only reason people on here hate Twilight is cause most of you think you're heaps _br00t41_ cause you listen to satanic death metal songs about people drinking babies blood and raping corpses.

And you thought Twilight was the one promoting necrophilia xD

My view on Twilight is simple, good story, bad writing - good movie too, and if little girls want to squeal and get excited over the thing, let them, they're kids and if it wasn't Twilight it would have been something else, and you all would have hated that too because it's popularity vastly outshines yours. I think people are just insecure and jealous that Twilight gets all the attention from the girls and they don't.

My two cents xD


----------



## naledge (Nov 29, 2009)

morgs202 said:


> Best vampire movies I've ever seen were both anime: Blood, the last vampire, and vampire hunter D



Which do you recommend most out of the two? I don't usually like serious anime but I'll give one of them a shot - Grave of The Fireflies is the best anime movie of all time tbh.


----------



## potato matter (Nov 29, 2009)

no way, Death Note is the best anime!!!


----------



## naledge (Nov 29, 2009)

vege_head said:


> no way, Death Note is the best anime!!!



I said best anime movie, GOTF wasn't a series. It's been voted best anime movie by a few poll things too.


----------



## potato matter (Nov 29, 2009)

oooohhhhh...sorry i misunderstood.


----------



## morgs202 (Nov 29, 2009)

Both are pretty damnede awsome! too close to call mate! watch them both...


----------



## Dipcdame (Nov 29, 2009)

BEST vampire I EVER 'met' was the one on the movie Dracula, Dead and Loving It!!!! (Leslie Nielsen send-up for those who havent seen it) Now THERE was a real crack up!!!! HEH HEH!!


----------



## jordo (Nov 30, 2009)

They need to make a comedy vampire movie like what shaun of the dead did to zombie flicks.


----------



## Renagade (Nov 30, 2009)

If you don't like it, then turn off your TV and get a life. granted i don't go to school and have to deal with chatter about it, but I don't whatch TV and commercials, It hasnt even affected me.


----------



## melgalea (Nov 30, 2009)

hmmm...well i dont agree with this thread cause i love the twilight book series. hav brought and read all 4 books and i have to admit that i was hooked. 
i really enjoyed twilight, and i am taking my daughter to see new moon tomorrow night...
i do not like the screaming twits who go crazy for the actors....
i think stephanie myer is a great writer... and i look forward to seeing how eclipse and breaking dawn turn out at the movies. 
cheers
mel


----------



## bev0004 (Nov 30, 2009)

*give it a chance*

i have read the books and liked them and i am a gi


----------



## WombleHerp (Nov 30, 2009)

AHHHHHHHHHHH OMG HE's taking off his SSHIIIRTTTT!!!! 'SCREEEEEEAMMMM!!!!!!!!!!!'

he he he he he

shove that up ya!

lol I'm a bit bored if you cannot tell.. Do go on


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Nov 30, 2009)

I loved the books,They were a good read.
I have also seen the first and second movie but there not as good as the books.
But im not a crazy fan that max's out the credit card on twilight stuff!


----------



## jordo (Nov 30, 2009)

Brown_Hair said:


> LOL at the haters, especially Jordos accurate comment above! If you want a vampire movie you cannot go past THE LOST BOYS! That is a classic! Interview with a vampire isnt bad either, but twilight LOL please!


I'm not a hater, I couldn't give a rats.



vege_head said:


> Hehe...oh c'mon hes cute!!!


:lol:


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 30, 2009)

It's a dog eat dog world out there :lol:


----------



## Brown_Hair (Nov 30, 2009)

lol moose how lame!


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 30, 2009)

I think I can do a bit better than that!  :lol:


----------



## Andrais (Nov 30, 2009)

OMG! ROFL! great pics moose.
I hate twilight! I read the first page of one of the books and i fell asleep! The acting in the film is crap too, and robert pattison isn't hot either, he makes me wanna vomit....:shock::?


----------



## jordo (Nov 30, 2009)

[video=youtube;XyreQCWMdKE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XyreQCWMdKE&feature=related[/video]
:lol:

Aussiebluetongue - I don't think it's the pastey white guy most poeple watch the movie for


----------



## method (Nov 30, 2009)

VixenBabe said:


> Give me Lucian from Underworld 3 any day over those BOYS! :lol:


 
Sure girly, i know all your dirty Twilight fantasies


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Nov 30, 2009)

moosenoose said:


> hehe
> 
> 
> There's some good toys for you girls and boys to pop under the tree this Christmas! Whoooohooo! A very stylish Edward!


I reckon I'm gonna buy some of those, just to put them in the oven and watch them melt...


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Nov 30, 2009)

[Piggly wiggly - Polyvore]


----------



## rubysnake (Nov 30, 2009)

VixenBabe said:


> Give me Lucian from Underworld 3 any day over those BOYS! :lol:



haha no way.. mmm yumm i want all 5 of them!!! :lol:


----------



## beefa270 (Nov 30, 2009)

twilight is ****


----------



## method (Nov 30, 2009)

rubysnake said:


> haha no way.. mmm yumm i want all 5 of them!!! :lol:


 
ghey


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Nov 30, 2009)

Made this one myself...


----------



## Brown_Hair (Nov 30, 2009)

lol


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Nov 30, 2009)

Bump...


----------



## rubysnake (Dec 2, 2009)

method said:


> ghey



nothing wrong with being attracted to 5 sexy males :lol:


----------



## dezza09 (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## dezza09 (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Dec 4, 2009)

dezza09 said:


>


 Soooo true!!


----------



## Dipcdame (Dec 4, 2009)

Here ya go guys, I did put this on another thread too, but thought you might like it here!!!!! BWAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!


----------



## TahneeMaree (Dec 4, 2009)

Lol I know a few people like that... I like Twilight myself... but I just wanna smack those people lol


----------



## Jungletrans (Dec 12, 2009)

Go Buffy


----------



## Ersatz (Dec 12, 2009)

"You're not a vampire, your a sparkling douchebag in a tree" <-- My favourite facebook group.

IMO, the books were poorly written, but the idea was good, many girls didn't love the book, but loved the character of edward cullen. The movies on the other hand, holy hell, I could do a recording of my little toe dancing and it would be better.. But then again, a pinky toe dancing is pretty top stuff.


----------



## poguebono (Dec 14, 2009)

Hehe!:lol:


----------



## vrhq08 (Dec 14, 2009)

*New Moon: The story of a girls choice between Beastiality and Necrophilia.*


----------



## Brown_Hair (Dec 14, 2009)

vrhq08 said:


> *New Moon: The story of a girls choice between Beastiality and Necrophilia.*


 hahhaha

lol at that picture with blade in the background


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Dec 14, 2009)

There is so many reason this series suck 
and why the movie sucks


ok First off the whole series when critically thought about, after reading the all four books is a massive slap across the face for feminism. Bella is whiny, melodramtic and petulant, she should be embarrassing and frustrating all women out there (my sister threw the book at my head and told i was a pig for suggesting this book). Ok she's 17 years old so she can be excused for acting a little childish but through my own 17 year old life experience when you start making decisions that allude you've past your adolescent stage and your starting to act like an adult that makes there own decisions in life. Decisions, about having sex with the right someone, marriage and spending the rest of your life with someone....and possibly getting turned into a vampire for someone you love, after making these choices I think she should be considered an adult (barely though)

Bella consistantly lets men control her life , time and time again and she lets it although she does make a massive show about and bitches and whines about it. She just acts very annoyed every time Edward over protects her as he assumes that shes a fragile thing that cant help but put herself in danger. At one point he "forbids" her from going to "La Push" to see young Jacob, because its to "too dangerous for her". Being a male myself i saw right through that manipulation, Edward Cullen , 104 years old, more life experience than anyone really - your jealous mate, further more your trying to control her. She has a whine and whinge about it but he gets away with it because she loves him (wants to please him). 
This sounds all too common to an outdated stereotype on women and relationships.
The man is always right, also has the right to protect her from herself and others without second judgment.
That women are always getting themselves in trouble and need a "man" to get them out of it (classic maiden in distress) 

The twisted (come on face it its twisted, he's dead) couples first "moment" is him protecting her from a out of control car. This is pretty much there relationship, symbolically. Bella is helpless and Edward taking charge shading her from all the bad things.
Thanks Ms Meyer is my girlfriend incapable living with out constant protection? That's not living at all, life is full of things that will hurt and maim, life is dangerous. Bella life is revolved around one thing called Edward, thats not love really, more self denial but whats worse is she is ok with that fact.

"There are a million tiny examples of how Edward controls and manipulates Bella emotionally, and how she lets him, even enjoying his doing so: he won't let her drive her own car, he won't let her do stuff by herself, he hovers outside (or inside) her bedroom at night. I just want to shake her and say, "If he really loved you, he would let you be free to do what you want!" 

Edward isn't the only guilty party here. Jacob is the same way, to a lesser degree. While he's more tolerable, he still treats Bella like a delicate flower that needs to be cradled and protected. And she lets all this happen; in fact, she's quite the willing participant."


So whats Steph trying to say to teenage girls who this marketed at enormously? My opinion, love is about the protection and self denial of women. Find a male that can protect you from all the scary bad things in the world and your set...all you have to do is find the man of your dreams and give up everything that makes you an individual with thoughts and aspirations.
Give up your friends
Give up your college experience 
You body
Even your humanity just for some guy, that hasnt sacrificed anything for their relationship. Wait up he's really pretty and he even sparkles and has a perfectly sculpted chest.

Ok thats my equality rant done. 

Also the book is poorly written. Dont get me wrong I could not write something like the series (nor would i want to any way) but she just cant, she changes her time context quite frequently, cannot develop her characters or tension, bitches out on action scenes (where someone just black out etc) and write very unlikely action scenes) . By the end of the second book you dont really know who the characters are, hard to explain but the lack of character development is right up there for my hate of this series. 

The two main characters are essentially impossible to like (retrospect)
Bella = whiny, melodramatic
Edward = over controlling boyfriend, almost stalkish whilst meant to be perfection, perfection is a horrible thing.

Jacob = charismatic and easy to like. But they cut him out and make him the antagonist 

The movies 
simply horrible 
fake, horrible acting and the epitome of marketing youths

I could go on for a few more pages but i cant be bothered researching about stuff i truly dont like.


----------



## Brown_Hair (Dec 14, 2009)

lol, i think youv read into it wayyyyyyyyyyyyy to much jannico. However im glad your on our side!


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 14, 2009)

It's just a movie!


----------



## dreamkiller (Dec 14, 2009)

vrhq08 said:


> *New Moon: The story of a girls choice between Beastiality and Necrophilia.*




:lol: teehehehehehe bahahahaha that is GOLD!!!!


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 14, 2009)

Thiings hot up in "New Moon!"


----------



## Colin (Dec 14, 2009)

the best vampire books of all time (imo) were the Vampire World Trilogy by Brian Lumley.. 
his Harry Keogh: Necroscope Series were pretty good as well..


----------



## absinthe_616 (Dec 14, 2009)

Im just going to say this about the whole thing.

I am completely against it on an academic standard. the entire book is a fanfiction. and before anyone says anything, yes I have read the books, and I have watched the movie (not the new one) for the simple reason that I would have bearing when stating all the reasons why this book should never have been published.

Congrats to Steph Meyer for being able to make an entire book series about NOTHING. seriously, nothing happens! Its predictable, and there are mary-sue characters being spit out like a cookie machine on the fritz. Meyer admitted herself that she doesn't consider her fans, she writes for herself. AKA - a fanfiction.

The main character, Bella, is the most boring, unexciting, uninteresting and has the personality of a wet mop. Who goes to a brand new school and on the first day has four boys get a crush on her? No one. It doesn't happen. Even when writing a fantasy story, there has to be strong elements of believability in it or else it comes off as a ridiculous, irritating piece of textual diarrhea.

There is no point of the vampires. There is no reason for them to exist in this story. They don't want world domination, or to take it back from the werewolves and they don't feast! They might as well just be humans and Meyer has just put it down as vampires so that she can spend innumerable paragraphs writing about how beautiful and enchanting Edward is. Seriously, half of the freakin' novel is about staring into his eyes. Come on!

This series is also a very bad role model for morals and relationships for young girls. It teaches them that it's okay if a guy is creepy and constantly stares at you. If he yells at you and tells you hes dangerous and may kill you, it means he loves you, and it encourages things such as unsafe sex, domestic abuse, stalking, dropping out of school and getting pregnant, to name a few.

In conclusion, there is a fine line between fantasy and illogical crap, and Meyer has found it.


----------



## tomcat88 (Dec 14, 2009)

robert pattison looks like he has aids. girls these days make me wonder


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Dec 14, 2009)

absinthe_616 said:


> and Meyer has found it.


 And crossed it :evil:


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Dec 14, 2009)

Ersatz said:


> "You're not a vampire, your a sparkling douchebag in a tree" <-- My favourite facebook group.


 Check out the photo section in that group, a couple of mine are in there.


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 14, 2009)

But is a Titanic love story!!!


----------



## tomcat88 (Dec 14, 2009)

rubysnake said:


> haha no way.. mmm yumm i want all 5 of them!!! :lol:


 
they havent had a proper feed in months... least they at least have a bit of melanin in them unlike mr patterson

edit: maybe he is a Hypo reduced pattern vampire????


----------



## AnitaBlake (Dec 14, 2009)

Well okay I'm thinking some of us are putting way too much time and emotion into something as relatively minor as a series of books and a couple of movies :lol: I'm not saying don't have an opinion, but at the end of the day there are many books out there which hold more potential for damage than these if you really must pick a book to focus so much energy on.

If you read them as what they are - that being teenage fanfiction as someone has previously mentioned - they perhaps aren't too bad. I say perhaps. The one thing that does bother me about them is that it sends a message to authors starting out that the writing process is a total piece of cake and you too can have your own multi-million dollar enterprise on the basis of one dream. In the world of literature, having a dream, writing a few notes about it, deciding that you're bored with taking your kids to swimming lessons and want an outlet, making a few wordy stories out of that one dream, having it be an overnight sensation among your young and impressionable target audience, getting a movie deal for all 4 books and having the first one produced within 5 years of the original dream is an amazingly unlikely scenario. Meyer is the literary equivalent of Britney Spears, she found a niche and filled it, in her case without really meaning to. Writers generally plug away for years and years writing, getting rejected repeately, and some never receive much recognition until after they die. 

Oh and the solution of the love triangle would have to be one of the worst uses of deus ex machina I've ever read :lol: It's like she thought "oh damn I'm nearly at the end of the books and we've still got this third wheel and nothing to do with him.....oh I know!.........."


----------



## swaddo (Dec 14, 2009)

meh, and I thought you meant that beautiful part of the day just before it gets dark ....


----------



## ravan (Dec 14, 2009)

Ersatz said:


> "You're not a vampire, your a sparkling douchebag in a tree" <-- My favourite facebook group.



ahahahahah!
*joins*


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Dec 14, 2009)

hahaah yer 
things get us worked up
human nature 

lol at 
You're not a vampire, your a sparkling douchebag in a tree
ahahahah


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Dec 14, 2009)

Brown_Hair said:


> lol, i think youv read into it wayyyyyyyyyyyyy to much jannico. However im glad your on our side!



i tend to do that with things hahah
i get a little obsessed with things 
then 
yer that happens


----------



## fritzi2009 (Dec 14, 2009)

tomcat88 said:


> robert pattison looks like he has aids. girls these days make me wonder


 
i totally agree. he's digusting!


----------



## melgalea (Dec 14, 2009)

i saw new moon 2 weeks ago and i thought it was great. not as good as the book. but i thoouroughly enjoyed it. i for one enjoy the whole twilight series. i am 28... and my 8 yr old dauughter enjoys it all too.


----------



## tomcat88 (Dec 14, 2009)

melgalea said:


> i saw new moon 2 weeks ago and i thought it was great. not as good as the book. but i thoouroughly enjoyed it. i for one enjoy the whole twilight series. i am 28... and my 8 yr old dauughter enjoys it all too.


 
wrong thread love this is for the haters lol


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 15, 2009)

I think the message is simple, and you guys are missing it! It's all about the person inside, not what you see on the outside!

Clearly Bella can see past and bad wolf breath, the pale pastey complexion of Edward and find something...well....something special!

I think in New Moon it's Edward who's become a little picky!  :lol:

(Sorry, I was unable to find a good picture of Bella )


----------



## dadaman (Dec 15, 2009)

I also hate Twilight. So boring. I would rather watch paint dry.


----------



## potato matter (Dec 15, 2009)

i think most people hate twilight because thats what everyone else is doing. I honestly enjoyed twilight, new moon wasn't as goood, but saying that, i have seen it twice. I think everyone is putting way to much thought into it.

I'm sure you all secretly love it!!!


----------



## jessb (Dec 15, 2009)

vege_head said:


> i think most people hate twilight because thats what everyone else is doing. I honestly enjoyed twilight, new moon wasn't as goood, but saying that, i have seen it twice. I think everyone is putting way to much thought into it.
> 
> I'm sure you all secretly love it!!!


 

I agree, everyone is jumping on the bandwagon because they think that's what all the cool kids are doing!


----------



## Brown_Hair (Dec 15, 2009)

Moosenoose it sounds to me like youve quietly got a thing for patterson 

I bet you dont say that to your mates at school vege_head!


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Dec 15, 2009)

vege_head said:


> I'm sure you all secretly love it!!!


 Dude if I loved it I would have made a LOVE thread about it, not a HATE thread.


----------



## melgalea (Dec 15, 2009)

i dont LOVE twilight or nor am i obsessed. but i did enjoy reading the books and i didnt mind the movies. 
i do not understand the obsession with rob pattinson, i dont think he is attractive at all. he looks like he needs a shower. 
but i certainly dont hate on the people who enjoy the movie and books.


----------



## fritzi2009 (Dec 15, 2009)

melgalea said:


> i dont LOVE twilight or nor am i obsessed. but i did enjoy reading the books and i didnt mind the movies.
> i do not understand the obsession with rob pattinson, i dont think he is attractive at all. he looks like he needs a shower.
> but i certainly dont hate on the people who enjoy the movie and books.


 
i agree


----------



## potato matter (Dec 15, 2009)

Brown_Hair said:


> I bet you dont say that to your mates at school vege_head!


 
you'd be suprised!!!


----------



## potato matter (Dec 15, 2009)

Rainbow-Serpent said:


> Dude if I loved it I would have made a LOVE thread about it, not a HATE thread.


 
Fine, i shall create a twilight love thread!!!


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Dec 15, 2009)

Good for you then, however we should be allowed to post in it. 

I tolerated the fans posting in my thread, so you should tolerate the haters posting in your thread. It doesn't hurt to listen to another perspective.


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Dec 15, 2009)

*sigh* And so it begins.. The ever present fight for dominance.. Good v Evil.... Edward v Jacob....Cedric Diggory v Shark Boy.


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Dec 15, 2009)

Erm, okaaaaay??


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Dec 15, 2009)

Just wanted to make it clear for everyone (even screaming bubbleheaded 14 year old girls), to understand...


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Dec 15, 2009)

Lol....All i was saying is creating two forums for one and others opinion is rather childish and will have no victor ;P And i just thought i might make it clear how lame their other movie appearances were it was only due to how easily someone can become engulfed by media and 'screaming bubbleheaded 14 year old girls' because of ones rolls in teen fad movies ... i mean the 'hot' werewolf was once biting through steel cause he was raised by sharks.. lol ;P


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Dec 15, 2009)

It wasn't my idea to start a loving thread aswell. 

I made this thread to share opinions etc. with other haters, and to find out how many of us there are on APS.


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Dec 15, 2009)

You do realise whilst there may be alot of 'haters' there is always alot more lovers ;P So its like when someone posts something about a cat....;P You didnt intentionally create a feud but by creating something like that you knew it was gunna happen.


----------



## Brown_Hair (Dec 16, 2009)

Mighty_Moose said:


> Lol....All i was saying is creating two forums for one and others opinion is rather childish and will have no victor


 Oh i think you will find we will win by a mile.


----------



## Brown_Hair (Dec 16, 2009)




----------



## Blondesnakelover (Dec 20, 2009)

Real men don't sparkle!


----------



## Noongato (Dec 20, 2009)

When i watched it i was appauled. How does something so crappy get so big?
It was like a bad episode of home and away x buffy, except there wasnt even a single thing to perve on.

A complete failure, the producers of that movie should be ashamed.


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Dec 20, 2009)

Rainbow-Serpent said:


> Just wanted to make it clear for everyone (even screaming bubbleheaded 14 year old girls), to understand...


 


HAHAHAHA! Yeh, Bela Lugosi would kick Cedric Diggory's ****! PMSL!


----------



## Noongato (Dec 21, 2009)

Your awesome Rainbow-serpent. You have the potential to grow up different to all the ditsy tarts that are around. You dont bend to the latest craze and agree with all the other kids to fit in, and you dont see many people that stand up for themselves anymore.


----------



## bk201 (Dec 21, 2009)

+1.


real vampire? :lol::lol:


----------

